# Seeking coding job in St. Louis area



## barbara45 (Jan 12, 2012)

How difficult is it to get employment at Barnes Jewish or SSM Healthcare? Also, I've applied for several position at Washington University. Are they also difficult to get into. Am hoping to relocate to that area.


----------



## LSchepker1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Barbara,
I am also a coder looking for work in St Louis. I have recently applied for positions at SSM and Washington University. But I would also recommend applying with Medical Employment Directory, medstl.com. They place coders and other medical professionals in  temporary and permanent positions. You can contact me directly at laurieschepker@hotmail.com if you want more info.
Thanks,
Laurie


----------

